# Nook for PC



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I downloaded the Nook for PC so I could buy my own book.  There were no instructions on how to work it and I was horrified that my novel was presented on side by side pages.  I scrolled down because I didn't know how to turn pages.  What a mistake!  Everything was jumbled up.  I emailed B&N about the problem.  No reply.  (Every time I write to DTP at Kindle they respond.)

Now that I've played around with Nook for PC I can work it.  But the quality in comparison to Kindle for PC is not very good.

Anyone else have problems?


----------

